# Sat 5pm ground zero



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

meteorologist are good for something . they sure get the people who were sitting on their hands dialing like banchees. must have had over 10 calls from property owners. gotta love it .the ones out of our radius (5 miles ) we charge for estimate. then we know they're serious or shoppers


----------

